

McCain working on bill to allow for 'a la carte' cable TV packages - cwan
http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-valley/technology/298609-mccain-works-on-a-la-carte-cable-tv-bill

======
smoyer
After 20 years in the industry, I can tell you that the cable companies will
be very happy with this change. But for those of you who watch expensive
content (ESPN is the top), you're bill will go up and you will receive fewer
channels. For those of you who only watch what's also available "on-air", your
bill might stay the same - the cable companies have no interest in your bill
being reduced.

